# [Tutorial]Create Your Own VCC from your HDFC bank account



## max_demon (Dec 29, 2007)

Do u wanted to verify your paypal account? do u wanted to verify your account?are u fearing of your credit card to be misused?here is a tutorial by which you can create short-term credit card with limited balance .


1 . First Go to : *www.hdfcbank.com/personal/payments/netsafe.htm 
*img179.imageshack.us/img179/2006/49681375pf9.png

2 . Click on Register Now .
 *img174.imageshack.us/img174/750/41912348ej9.png

3 . Click on "I Agree"

4 . Enter details of your HDFC Bank Credit or Debit card, which shall be used to confirm your identity
*img185.imageshack.us/img185/1843/33955585jp4.png

5 .It will ask for the PIN, then click SUBMIT.

6. Next step is providing your mobile number, secret text and regular details. 

7. Then enter a unique username and password for the same. That's it. 

8. Your HDFC Debit/Credit card is  successfully registered for Netsafe and Verified by Visa program. You can use it to securely pay to anyone (accepting Mastercard/Visa) without revealing your hdfc account, credit/debit card numbers.

9. To generate your NetSafe card, login at *netsafe.hdfcbank.com/ACSWeb/enrolljsp/HDFCValidate.jsp and follow the instructions.


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 29, 2007)

I will complete the remaining:

It will ask for the PIN, then click SUBMIT.

Next step is providing your mobile number, secret text and regular details. 

Then enter a unique username and password for the same. That's it. 

Your HDFC Debit/Credit card is  successfully registered for Netsafe and Verified by Visa program.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks both of you. @sourabh: why not edit his post?


----------



## anand1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Very much thanks guys for this tut. Good work.


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 29, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:


> thanks both of you. @sourabh: why not edit his post?



Done. Thanks for suggesting.


----------



## gowtham (Jan 1, 2008)

^^ tnx for the effort!!


----------



## arunks (Jan 1, 2008)

is this possible with SBI or ICICI account???????????


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 1, 2008)

yea, nice option for hdfc users. i use it to do all my c/c payments


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 3, 2008)

What is max credit limit for this card.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ no credit limit . i even made a 500$ card from this


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 27, 2008)

what are the charges?


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 28, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> what are the charges?



No charges. It's directly linked to your HDFC account. But it (VCC) can be used only once. For example: If you make a Rs. 1,000 VCC and buy something online using that for Rs. 500. The remaining Rs. 500 is gone. Also, you can be sure when selecting the VCC amount when it comes to international currency.

Say, you have to buy a domain which costs $8.51 you can't be sure of conversion rates which the domain registrar follows. So, you make a VCC with a slightly higher amount than required. The excess is again lost.

Hope you get the point. Please correct me if I'm wrong here.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 28, 2008)

^^ Yes , You are Wrong


the remaining amount will reflect back in your balance within 35 days if you have a debit card or will reflect in 3 days if u have hdfc cc


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks. You're right. Just confirmed the same. I have their debit card and the balance money was reflected in my account after 5 days of VCC generation. Nice!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Mar 29, 2008)

awsum...thx a lot buddy....


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 29, 2008)

Some queries: (reg. HDFC bank)

1. What are the charges to open an account in HDFC bank? 
2. What's the minimum balance to be maintained? 
3. Can I transfer money to any bank free of cost to other bank accounts via internet? 
4. Do they issue ATM card/Debit card free of cost?
5. Having an account there entail me free DD and cheque facilities? 
6. Is the CC free for lifetime?


----------



## max_demon (Mar 29, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Some queries: (reg. HDFC bank)
> 
> 1. What are the charges to open an account in HDFC bank?
> 2. What's the minimum balance to be maintained?
> ...



Ans 1 > Rs.5k+1k
Ans 2 > Rs.5k , 0 if u deposit Rs.50k and take back after 3 months
Ans 3 > No , Free For 1st 3 or 5 i think
Ans 4 > Yes
Ans 5 > Dunno
Ans 6 > i haven't got a cc yet


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 29, 2008)

Is it possible to make international purchase using this card?

[offtopic]

Even if you use greedy torrent it is not a really great idea to advertise it like this.

[/offtopic]


----------



## max_demon (Mar 30, 2008)

^^ now no need of Greedy torrent , bsnl increased speed of plan 900 connections


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 31, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Some queries: (reg. HDFC bank)
> 
> 1. What are the charges to open an account in HDFC bank?
> 2. What's the minimum balance to be maintained?
> ...


buddy HDFC is a costly bank, there charges way too high according to me. Also Everywhere there are Hidden charges

if you are not earning anything then better stay away from HDFC, but yes if you are earning nice money & and doesn't mind paying some money to bank as part of improved service then HDFC is nice.

Its Service is also Good.


you will find all your answers here
*www.hdfcbank.com/personal/accounts/regular_acc_fees.htm


----------



## swapcool (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
Do other banks like ICICI or Citi Bank offer such faculity?


----------



## {vIpIn} (Apr 7, 2008)

Sourabh said:


> No charges. It's directly linked to your HDFC account. But it (VCC) can be used only once. For example: If you make a Rs. 1,000 VCC and buy something online using that for Rs. 500. The remaining Rs. 500 is gone. Also, you can be sure when selecting the VCC amount when it comes to international currency.
> 
> Say, you have to buy a domain which costs $8.51 you can't be sure of conversion rates which the domain registrar follows. So, you make a VCC with a slightly higher amount than required. The excess is again lost.
> 
> Hope you get the point. Please correct me if I'm wrong here.



 Balance is brought back to the user account if its lying in vcc for a stipulated time.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey, this is a really cool guide and I'm looking for something like this for Indian Bank Debit card which I have. Does anyone know if its possible?

I searched about this, and found a site which offers a virtual credit card, but I'm not sure if it can be trusted. Does anyone know if Indian Bank itself offers such a service?


----------

